# Do pink Bettas exist?



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I know purple does. But does pink?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Check my album..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a pink female. Not solid pink but mostly pink. I've also seen pink veiltail males.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. A breeder friend of mine has a pink male and I'm sure she has more. I know she sold the other two she had


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I just saw a pink veiltail at a petco this afternoon. I almost bought him just because I've never seen one so spot on pink. Sadly I have no tank space available at the moment.


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

my sisters veiltales body is light pink and seethroughish


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My male Pigg has a completely pink body and a red/white tail and my newest girl, Themis, is almost the exact same colours  I've only ever seen those two, and that's why I bought them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always wanted a pink male and name him Pink Floyd. Lol


----------



## Buttons000 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bam! My pink fish.:-D


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

(Grin) well, my guy is partly pink ... Pardon the waterspots-I just finished a water change and he started posing..;-)


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I am sure true pink bettas exist but Joey is the closest that I have come to owning one, he was a lovely deep red with a lolly pink metallic covering.....


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Someone should send me a pink betta. >.>


----------



## ChickADee85 (Feb 8, 2013)

Check aquabid I have seen some really pretty ones there.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my Pigg:









And this is Themis:









They share a divided tank, but it's not as clear of a barrier now:


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you consider this pink? ? ?


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Do you consider this pink? ? ?


That is quite a lovely pale pink. I have three pink fish. I wish I still had my camera so I could take picture now, but I have two pink girls that belong to my sorority, and a pink boy, with darker pink spots on his fins.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

:nicefish:Wow, there are some beautiful pink bettas here! @Elsewhere, that is nice usage of plants to compliment the color!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I WOULD order from AB, but I live up north and right now is just NOT the time to be sending a little cutie through the mail, even though they have heat packs, we just had a north easter and the roads are horrible and it's like 10*F outside. I'm not going to subject a helpless little lovely to that right now... and I don't exactly have the money, AB is pretty expensive. Maybe I'll get lucky and find one at a LPS or Petco/smart. I found Horizon-- my gorgeous purple one (RIP), a while back at petsmart.


----------



## rebeccaodell (Feb 11, 2013)

I have seen bettra with some pink but I don't think I ever seen a batta that was all pink


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

themis looks kinda blind.. are they?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

brookeandbubba said:


> themis looks kinda blind.. are they?


Yeah, Themis is partially blind and will probably be completely one day. She has difficulty finder her food, but she manages. Not all are like that, if you're asking. I bought her like that and didn't notice until after, but even if I had I wouldn't have given her up XD


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

as you probably can see by the pic, the black of her eye looks grey ., so yea thats why , whes so cute tho


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

Shinji is 100% pink if he isnt pink no betta is lol

Shinji is buttons betta fish


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ryu's kind of a bright reddish pink. The lighting makes him look darker in pictures though.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

saw some baby pink color with a burgundy tail half moon at Petco.


----------

